# Show your heavy equipment thread..



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Show what heavy equipment you have, whether for business or hobby for working on your property..Im a tool hound and that also applies to the bigger stuff to play around in the woods..here is my latest toy I picked up..a John Deere 355d track loader, its a mid 1970s vintage machine in very good condition,weighs about 14,000lbs with the 4 way bucket. I put a some work into it, mostly small repairs..Im gona use it to dress up the trails in the woods and general use around the property...


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's some of our stuff. Have had real good service out of Cat.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Dwnhill, you have my dream. Nice land, and cool toys to play with as well. I grew up on a farm, and long to have the land again. Just not farm it anymore lol. I want the machines to take care of land and do the things I want. Not to actually work lol. I have driven those old John Deeres, they are great , tough machines, amd relatively easy to work on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The heavy equipment at our shop...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

All I need.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

ace4548 said:


> Dwnhill, you have my dream. Nice land, and cool toys to play with as well. I grew up on a farm, and long to have the land again. Just not farm it anymore lol. I want the machines to take care of land and do the things I want. Not to actually work lol. I have driven those old John Deeres, they are great , tough machines, amd relatively easy to work on.


Thanxu..I like to play in the dirt with toys...best part its for fun, not business...and like you said to maintain the property you need equipment..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's what I need.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry, can't show mine here!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

SeanRampling said:


> just awesome special equipment
> this is my dream


You will need to fill in an introduction:


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?
Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?
How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?
What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?
What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :
*
New Member Introductions


----------

